# post some pics :-)



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

just thought I would post a few pics of some of my fish and thought others may like to do the same!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

one more


----------



## puff4ever (May 9, 2005)

those are some nice pics. what'd you use to get them? a digital camera, or some other kind of camera?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like you have some dyed fish there... other than that, some nice pics


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol pac-man shoulda seen a post i made prolly a year ao regarding painted tetras, man they baby was something lol. 

But anyway, not too bad of pics, keep'em coming.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

lol, do u have a link to the post??? id like to see it!!! :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol unfort. not it was before the site went down. person named deepblue betta's reamed me out, i dont' think i have seen her around here though since it came back online,


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ok lol, i wouldve liked to have seen it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

as far as what the pics were taken with... Canon 300d (digital rebel). 

as far as the tetras being painted... they are not painted, however they are fed colored food at the fish farm to produce the color. I have to admit the color isn't nearly as vibrant as shown in the pics... I am trained in photoshop pretty well and I enhanced their color some for viewing pleasure. lol. They were very vibrant a year ago, but have since faded... but they are still beautiful. 

I was told by the fish store person that they were naturally occurring colors, but when I got home I researched them and found links with pictures of them and said some occurred with colored varietys but also were fed these dyed foods. I wouldn't ever buy a fish that was injected with the dye like glass cats or other tetras I have seen. I feel so bad for those fish!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if your fish has since lost its color, it was definatly a painted fish, but i see no reason to cause a big fuss, everyone has their own opinions


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Sun May 15 said:


> if your fish  has since lost its color, it was definatly a painted fish, but i see no reason to cause a big fuss, everyone has their own opinions


I am fairly certain a fish that was fed dyed foods will loose its color just as if not faster than a dyed or painted fish. I have had them for abot 1 year and they are faded but not competely white. I just took those pics a month or so ago, but then enhanced the color it photoshop. lol. 

I mean even if I found out otherwise I wouldn't get rid of them or anything...  they are family now. lol I think my pink one may be ill or old though. been swimming differently and breathing rapidly. I have observed some of the others do this too and come out of it, so we'll see. Parameters are all great. PH 7.2 Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 temp 78 F


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a painted whte skirt to me... the ppl at the lfs arent always that knowledgable; those colors are NOT naturally occuring.  it definetely was dyed, most likely injceted. as far as using food as a method to dye fish, never heard of it. im not saying u should get rid of them though, they are still fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Canon 300d

That is what I got. Its a great camera. I have a good mix of lenses for it to. I didn't want to get rid of the lenses for my 35mm so I found a good digital camera where I could keep them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

ok getting off topic lets see some more pictures!


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I got my digital rebel a little over a year ago and have aquired 3 lenses for it... 18-50, 28-80, & 70-300. I have a degree in Commercial Photography. My husband is starting to get into photography as well, he is a zoologist and has decided to buy a digital camera. Recently we went to oklahoma and he had a lot of fun with my camera, so he is considering taking over mine and getting a 500mm or larger lens and getting me the 20D. He'd be my hero!

Any how... with this new forum change, doesn't appear that we can post pics anymore, so that stinks. I liked the old style better.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not seeing any pictures? Help?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll try to post a picture of my zebra danios to see if posting new pictures works.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

No, doesn't seem to, maybe I did someting wrong!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, worked this time... But I don't see a way to intersperse text with pictures, only to attach a bunch of pictures at the end...


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

*My Contribution*

Hiya all...Im new here and here is a pic of my fave fish..i just love the colours on him.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I see the danios and the guppies, but still not the original posted pics. Here's a pic of a couple of my bristlie plecs.








Hope it works, fingers crossed!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

ijedic said:


> I'm not seeing any pictures? Help?


Me neither




ijedic said:


> Hi, I see the danios and the guppies, but still not the original posted pics.


 Ditto. I can see the Plecos too

I checked my options and I've got the view picture options checked, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if the thread was originally posted prior to the change, and somehow the pics got lost in the changes. I don't remember how pics were posted prior to the change? don't know if maybe pics were posted using html then? Hmmm, thinking too much too early LOL


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmmm. It seems that with this thread, all the phots posted before the move were lost, but look at the thread "discovered awesome LFS", all the photos are still there! Maybe it depends on how they were posted.

Ah, I've just discovered that one of the pics I posted before the move (in the thread "snails for tank" in the Invertebrates forum) is still there. I used the image buttons to post pics before: hit the image button, and pseudo-html code for images appears in your message, paste the URL for the image, hit the image button again, and more html code appears in your message. Those ones seem to be still around. There was another way to post images, which resulted in a line around the picture, but I didn't use that one. That one seems to be the one that isn't working now.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, I was just wondering if it was me or my PC.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i have some pictures of my fish but they wont load because they are too big ? so here is a link that you can see them at..

http://community.webshots.com/user/bsmith000


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

ijedic said:


> I'm wondering if the thread was originally posted prior to the change, and somehow the pics got lost in the changes. I don't remember how pics were posted prior to the change? don't know if maybe pics were posted using html then? Hmmm, thinking too much too early LOL



yes i posted before the switch over... wish they wouldve transferred and I was about to repost them and realized i was on my desktop and the pics are all saved on my lap top... i will repost later!  I am glad to see that we are able to post on this new forum setup as well!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

my 33 gallon planted FW.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Woo hoo! it worked. I posted a big pic.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Characin Gal, how did you do it? I couldn't find any way to post pictures other than using the "Attach Files" section of the Additional Options, but you've clearly done something else. The picture I posted has a line around it and says "Attached Images", but yours has neither!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Post#1 I think the syntax works!

Post#2 
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v381/maxpayne_lhp/MyAquariuminitssettings.jpg
Post#3
it works!


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

My favourite rasboras









My favourite shrimp


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow Characin Gal, Awesome pic! Max and Thapsus, Those are some awesome ones too!! Thanks Gracie for reposting, Can't wait to see the pics!! Have a great week Ya'll, Shannon


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Wow Characin Gal, Awesome pic! Max and Thapsus, Those are some awesome ones too!! Thanks Gracie for reposting, Can't wait to see the pics!! Have a great week Ya'll, Shannon


Thanks  though it's not that beautiful. Anyway that was a while ago, after the replanting, my tank now looks like "naked" He he 
Other than that, I have something like:








And my fave Prince of Darkness (passed away  )


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

i still need to get some newer pics... but here are some of the ones i posted the other day when i first started this post...


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pics Gracie~ I'd never seen a red danio~Have a great week, Shannon


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Doh! Nevermind. Would have helped if I had read the second page of posts! BLECH!


----------

